# first cnc coming soon



## Tom O (Aug 3, 2017)

Well I've been talking about getting a cnc machine for sometime now and my son found this one at his work it is unpluged but works and comes with the transformer and chip conveyor as well as a collet chuck I'm not sure about collets though. The guy who fixes their machines says it is in good condition / acurate, it was sold as a employee deal for $5000.00 so here we go jumping in with both feet!Lol


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 3, 2017)

wow. just wow 

So nice. Good for you.


----------



## Janger (Aug 6, 2017)

Wow wow wow. Let's hear more.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Aug 8, 2017)

Agreed. Want more details.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 8, 2017)

There's not much to add right now, I bought a 10x10' shed that will get put together on the weekend to help empty out the garage.
The lathe will be delivered around the 18th.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 8, 2017)

Tom O said:


> There's not much to add right now, I bought a 10x10' shed that will get put together on the weekend to help empty out the garage.
> The lathe will be delivered around the 18th.


 Good for you Tom. Keep us posted.


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 9, 2017)

great!  Can't wait to hear about your first chips!


----------



## Tom O (Aug 10, 2017)

We just got the riggers quote $1850.00 to move it and set it up or whatever they do, then its just a matter of figuring out how to run it I've been going over the manuals but a cnc for monkey's book wouldn't hurt!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 10, 2017)

I suppose people think that is a lot of money for moving something, but if you look at the vids on YouTube of guys doing it themselves, I'm with you.


----------



## kylemp (Aug 11, 2017)

Tom O said:


> We just got the riggers quote $1850.00 to move it and set it up or whatever they do, then its just a matter of figuring out how to run it I've been going over the manuals but a cnc for monkey's book wouldn't hurt!



How heavy is it, where is it coming from and is it going directly into a garage or something with a concrete floor that has a road access?
I just moved mine a week or so ago.. too me a few hours to do myself but I did managed to get away with it. I'm not saying that it's easier but sometimes it's worth saving a bit of money.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 11, 2017)

They quoted the price at 7000 lbs but the manual says 10000 lbs it's coming from around the bus depot on 32 Ave moving to Doverglen S.E. near Peigan trail and Deerfoot trail. I got my cherry picker back today so we can bring the 250 lb transformer home so thats a bonus.


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 11, 2017)

that's got to be exiting to be so close to having it in the shop!  


I got quoted 4000$ to move a 15" LeBlond lathe:  from a basement!  that's only 5200 lbs, but it has to be dismantled for transport and hand carried up the stairs.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 11, 2017)

I made a fixture out of wood to winch machines down the stairs it worked for the Clausing lathe, shaper, and my benchtop mill it worked great.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 12, 2017)

Well Home Depot delivered the shed yesterday I heard him out front and went to tell him it goes in the backyard. He was parked across the street but around the corner so I had to chase him down the next alley over. I didn't ask him if he new what the numbers on the houses was for, I thought humor was the first to go apperantly its sarcasim!


----------



## Tom O (Oct 6, 2017)

Well here's a bit of a update the garage is coming along great! As you can see there is lots of light and alot more room although we are still sorting things for basement, shed or turf. We went with a 30 hp digital phase converter that is due here next week.
I still have to drill a hole into the basement to feed video cables that can be hooked up along with the computer / tv (eventually) 
and one more coat of paint for the ceiling.


----------



## kylemp (Oct 6, 2017)

Looking good Tom, I hope the fire up goes smooth for you once you're there.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 6, 2017)

very impresive!  It'll be a great shop!


----------



## Tom O (Oct 7, 2017)

I sure hope it fires up good too! One of his shopmates spent time on this machine and has offered to help if needed.
Yesterday we rolled out some brown parcel paper and cut out the pattern for the Haas tm1p this will allow us to find the best spot, we are thinking on a 45 to the corner to allow the 3 foot door swing for the panel.
Once we have decided on a spot we have to raise the ceiling because total height for the z is 105 inches, acording to Haas it should be here at the end of the month till then I shall be yelling at the snow gods to p*ss off!


----------



## PeterT (Oct 7, 2017)

Dumb question but what is the elevated S shaped chute on the right side of cnc?


----------



## kylemp (Oct 7, 2017)

Chip elevator.


----------



## Tom O (Oct 12, 2017)

Well I've finished off the electrical switches finally this one was a pain it has a pilot light when it is in the on position, you have to use the white wires and a ground to get the neon light to work. ( I never claimed to be a Sparky! )



View attachment 1905
I picked this type to show if someone turns off the floodlights in the alley I may print up a part that will have a rod keeping it in the on position.

I also cleared out the corner and placed the template down it looks like a 45 angle to the corner will be the best choice when the mill gets here.


----------



## Tom O (Oct 12, 2017)

the other pics



 


 


 
So there is still some room left over!


----------



## Tom O (Oct 13, 2017)

Tom O said:


> the other pics
> View attachment 1908 View attachment 1909 View attachment 1910
> So there is still some room left over!



Woohoo the phase converter came in today! Now to figure out where to put it we have about 27 feet of cable for between the transformer and converter I'd hate to have to shorten it!


----------



## Tom O (Oct 14, 2017)

We got back some floor space today by building a stand for the soft jaws now we can start mounting the converter and plan out what we need before getting the electrican in.


----------



## Tom O (Oct 14, 2017)

This is the fan I want to hook up to the vent in the roof that was put in last year.The fan has a 6 inch intake and exhaust I picked them up on kijiji for $50.00 it supposedly was used on 6 bays so I'm hoping to use a dimmer switch to slow it down a tad. I could also use a spare 90v dc motor for my milling machine if need be.




 

This is the lights pics that don't seem to be working on the first page.


----------



## Tom O (Oct 20, 2017)

The push has slowed down a bit we hung the converter on some 1" chipboard left over from the shed flooring and I am running the wires to it, the electrician will come over Sunday to do the connections and wire in the surge protector. The converter has no knockouts which I thought was odd just a piece of paper telling you to clean up all chips!


----------



## Tom O (Oct 21, 2017)

Today we finished up the wiring exept for the end when the transformer gets placed tomorow and powered up there we will bring it across and down.



 
This is the ceiling recess for the Haas spindle  it needs 105 inches clearance.



 
It's been a fairly long project but I think we are down to mostly cleanup and a few odds and ends.


----------



## Tom O (Oct 22, 2017)

The electrician came today and hooked up the lathe and surge protector it fired up ok and the spindle turns and all axis move then we got a low oil light so we'll have to get that topped up, the m button needs a fairly hard push though but we have another controller if it doesn't loosen up any.
The sparky left and we put the cover onto the transformer and Adrian was taking off he said I"ll show you how to fire it up in case you want to play with it,...  and it doesn't boot up....... after a headscratch we pulled the cover off again when we put it on we doubled over the unused wires and wrapped them with tape we didn't realize that one of the 120 feeds pulled out and we taped that too! Back to a happy camper!


----------



## Tom O (Oct 30, 2017)

The Haas is suppose to be here tomorow around 8 am for freight inspection! 
I'm leaving a beer and cookies out for the snow gods!


----------



## Tom O (Oct 31, 2017)

Woohoo it comes with a tent!


----------



## Alexander (Oct 31, 2017)

Sweet. I bet it is going to be amazing!


----------



## Tom O (Oct 31, 2017)

They said they will unwrap it tomorow so I'll get a better look.


----------



## Bofobo (Nov 1, 2017)

Someone photo shop that man a big red bow!!


----------



## Tom O (Nov 3, 2017)

No change yet still waiting they dropped off some coolant yesterday and they ordered the tooling we ordered at the start.
We recieved this
We are trying to get to your TM-1P but since we just had our Open House and are moving out some of our machines to our Richmond branch it may take a bit to unwrap your machine. Also since your machine needs to be prepared so it can fit through your door we need to schedule a service tech, I’ll try and get this arranged soon. We will need to have a tech on site to remove the feet again this will have to be scheduled and unfortunately since we didn’t work this out at time of sale there may be some costs involved, I’ll advise on that soon. We will update you once we have some sort of schedule planned.
Snow Gods 1
Tom ...........0


----------



## Tom O (Nov 14, 2017)

The vice and tooling came in today and the mill has been prep'd for the opening in the garage they still have to pull off the feet when it gets here so that should give us 3/4 of a inch clearance while being on the 4"  dollies so now it is a matter of getting the Riggers and Tech guy on the same page it looks like monday is the big day!

The lathe on the other hand was loading ok but now everything loads up and passes on screen but stalls displaying
 " HOST CONTROL INITIALIZING " 



  the fan runs but thats about it probably something simple. I'm wondering if it is searching for a computer thats not hooked up yet!


----------



## Tom O (Nov 20, 2017)

The mill came today at 8:30 am and was in place by 12:30 after they removed the feet and top components so no more worries about getting it through the garage door!
They used a 1" plate to roll it into the garage it also had to be turned a bit more to fit the recess in the ceiling


----------



## Alexander (Nov 20, 2017)

It looks great. Nice machine thanks for  sharing.


----------



## Tom O (Nov 20, 2017)

Your welcome! It still needs trays and electrical hooked up the sparky pulled a noshow Sunday theres a lots of boxes and grease to clean too!


----------



## Tom O (Nov 21, 2017)

We put the trays on yesterday looks much better.





The wooden box contains the 4th axis and the box is the 3 jaw chuck theres a tailstock around somewhere too.
One problem we have is the 3/4 "collet they sent us a 19 mm indexable cutter that won't slide into it!
19 mm = 0.7480314961 so it should fit I'm a little hesitant to emery the finish off the cutter!


----------



## Tom O (Dec 7, 2017)

I haven't posted for a while we are making headway though it turns out that when ordering the tooling package no one thought about a collet wrench you'd think it would come with the package right? Nope I did find a ajustable C spanner that works though, we have also put in a decissant air dryer per the Tech's request it seems that it can void the waranty on the spindle so I finally installed one I bought years ago when the plasma was purchased.
We are using fusion 360 but all the post processors in the drop down box were for pre new generation that was found on the autodesk library mind you I found you have to enter haas mill in the search that brings up more choices.




In the meantime we have beem getting use to the probing system and have faced off 4 sides of a block checking out the code that was produced and machining at 5% watching (or trying to) for that WTF moment so pocket and contours next. We also still have to mount the chuck in the 4th axis.






Trying to watch!


----------



## Bofobo (Dec 7, 2017)

Messy messy, its like bad beer goggles.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2017)

Lol. The doors remind me of that scene from the original movie “The Fly” where the blood sprays on the glass inside the pod. 

Better cutting fluid than blood right?

Keep the pics coming. Thanks.


----------

